# First time from Bilbao to Tarragona - advice please



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

We are taking our first trip to Spain at the end of this month. We are planniing to go via the AP68 to Zaragoza and AP2 to Tarragona then on down to Benicassim. Is any of it a mountainous route? Chains needed? Does anyone know of an all year site around Zaragoza?

Any advice, suggestioons will be very much appreciated.

Keith


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi KeithH

I have done the same route many times and I have never needed chains the route has always been clear. I don't know about a site , I always do it in one go from Bilboa to Bennicasim. When you get nearly to Tarragona turn off at Mont Blanc and head to Reus it does knock a bit off the journey saves going to Tarragona. Have you been to benni before is a great place for motorhomes. Hope this helps.


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Raindancer

That is very welcome advice. It is our first time in Spain and we have left ourselves 4 days to do a bit of exploring on our way to Bennicasim (I have a bit of a problem with my right leg in that I cannot drive for more than about 3 hous in day - I have just had cruise control fitted in the hope that it will make life a bit easier (expensive test if it doesn't work for me!!)

Have you any thoughts on all this we hear and read about gas attacks and bogus policemen?

Regards

Keith


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi KeithH

With regards to the gas thing do a search on MHF and you will see lots written about it. I do not know of anyone personally who has been attacked or had a problem. However you can't be too careful. Be aware of where you are stopping for the night , if wild camping stay away from the big cities and the service points on the motorways. I have a gas detector fitted in my van just incase. the best option is to stay on sites but not many are open during the winter. The bogus police thing is real I know of one motorhomer who was stopped at a supermarket and told that they wanted to search his van for counterfeit money. If you get waved down on the motorway by an unmarked car keep going and keep your doors locked whilst travelling. Don't worry if this all seems a bit alarming it's not really, have a great time in Spain it is a beautiful country and the spanish are very friendly people. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have been camping in Europe regularly since leaving university in 1971. I've experienced absolutely no problems until this year.

When driving through Barcelona a couple of very smart young adults driving a newish Audi A8 drove along side us pointing at my tyres. When I did'nt react they held back I heard a thud and again they came along side gesticulating wildly implying there was a problem. They then pulled up in front of us. I swerved out of the way and carried on because I had already learned of this trick from others. I think they probably threw a large stone at my back box to simulate some kind of blow out or suspension failure. They overtook us again and sped off and I did'nt see them again.

While on a campsite in Sitges I spoke to someone from Holland who had experienced a similar encounter. He stopped and had his wallet, passport and phone stolen. 

So the message is don't stop if someone signals you to do so. If you have to stop, make sure one of you stays in the van and don't leave valuables in an accessible place.

Don't let this put you off. We will spend 4 months touring Spain this year combining wildcamping with campsites. Just be aware. Forewarned is forearmed.

Benicaasim is a great place for motorhoming and you will have an enjoyable time.


----------

